
Ask HN: Do you use any realtime PaaS/framework and in case you so which one? - stemuk
I have been using Firebase for some time but it turned out to be quite pricey, which is why I was thinking about a self hosted alternative like rethinkDB, do you use some in production&#x2F; have made any experiences?
======
dryajov
Pouchdb/Couchdb can be used to build a self hosted alternative. With pouchdb
you get replication to any couchdb like backend, offline storage in the
browser (which neither parse nor firebase offer yet), and it runs on a number
of platforms - browser, mobile, standalone server with several backends
including levelup/down and SQLite. There are a number of node modules that
will allow you to build a PaaS like self hosted backend (if thats even a
thing), one such module is superlogin,
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/superlogin](https://www.npmjs.com/package/superlogin).
It offers an angular client, I'm also building a vanilla js version for it
that can be used without angular - [https://github.com/dryajov/superlogin-
client](https://github.com/dryajov/superlogin-client). That said, Parse server
has been open sourced, and it might just suit your needs.

